

Why Do We Get Sick at Altitude? - todsul
http://globetrooper.com/notes/the-science-behind-mountain-sickness/

======
bigiain
"each molecule of air still contains about 21% oxygen"

Errmm, no. ("air" doesn't have homogenious "molecules", there are N2 molecules
in air which are 100% nitrogen and 0% oxygen, and O2 molecules which are 100%
oxygen...)

~~~
todsul
Fixed. Thanks.

